
Ways of seeing (1972) [video] - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pDE4VX_9Kk
======
isomorph
Life-changer. I read the book based on this series [1] when I was progressing
from doodling / being mostly unaware of visual art to being interested in
(seeing and making) visual art. I've never looked back.

In the book, the image quality in it is low so I recommend watching the TV
series as linked

[1]
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/014103579X/ref=asc_df_014103579X...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/014103579X/ref=asc_df_014103579X57438686/)

~~~
elymar
Apparently this is the #1 best seller in "Massage Techniques".

~~~
isomorph
Haha just seen that. Amazon need a bit of help with their categorisation,
unless I've forgotten an important part of the book...

------
casi18
Such an amazing thinker. I'd recommend Bento's Sketchbook as well.

I also really enjoyed this interview with him if you have 15 mins spare:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVBgzqMGYtA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVBgzqMGYtA)

------
petermcneeley
Episodes 2&3 are far more interesting. They focus on paintings as depicting
ownership of property. Episode 2 is ownership of females. Episode 3 as
ownership of all other property. A history lesson through classical art.

~~~
beebmam
Yes, couldn't agree more with episodes 2&3\. This TV series is a profoundly
valuable introduction into how to think critically about art (and other
cultural products).

------
AltruisticGap
Episode 4 on how we are surrounded by images of "alternate ways of life" is
amazing... it's like "taking the red pill" in the Matrix. So much things we
take for granted, never even question, taht we take to be the "normal" way of
life.

edit: YT
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jTUebm73IY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jTUebm73IY)

------
RubenSandwich
Michael Bernstein did a great job explaining the context around this work for
Deconstruct Conf 2017. It's worth a watch:

[https://www.deconstructconf.com/2017/michael-bernstein-
ways-...](https://www.deconstructconf.com/2017/michael-bernstein-ways-of-
selling)

------
briga
More poetry than documentary. Really thoughtful stuff. Interesting to note how
prophetic the closing words of the episode turned out.

